# CAO Gold Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - GREAT beginner stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was the first gar I ever had and, perhaps out of nostalgia, I still love it. For anybody making their way from mild to medium or full bodied c...

Read the full review here: CAO Gold Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - GREAT beginner stick


----------

